# Feeding Schedule For 9 Week Old Chihuahua mix



## ChiMixLove

So before anyone gets upset. I did not get this little guy from a breeder. But from a woman who rescued his (pregnant) mother, father, and two year old sister from their abusive owners.

Granted yes she should have kept the pups until they were 12 weeks. Her husband was pressuring her to get the pups rehomed asap because they had 7 other dogs....Yeah not the best situation. But I am thrilled with my pup he is in great health and is just an all around joy.

I got him on January 1st. So he will be 9 weeks old tomorrow. His mom was a purebred 4 lb Chihuahua. His dad a 6 lb Yorkie/Shitzu mix. His name is Cosmo .

I know small breed puppies NEED to be fed many times a day to avoid low blood sugar. I work from home so caring for him is a non issue. So this has been my feeding schedule.

We get up around 9am and he eats his first meal. I just kind of eye ball his food. I let it soak and then I mush it up for him. Usually warm it up for 10 seconds.

I leave the food on the floor for him while he plays for 30-40 minutes...Pretty much until he passes out.

I pretty much keep food available at all times that he is awake. I make a new plate of food for him around noon, then again at 3:30, 5:00, 7:30, 9:30, 11:30, and then right before I go to bed at 1 am he gets one last play and chance to eat.

He is a great little eater. The vet says that he is a healthy and thriving puppy .

Now I am just curious how my schedule sounds? Also how to I go about dialing it back as he gets older?

When I got Leia at 14 weeks she only needed to be fed twice a day.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## susan davis

I think you can lengthen the time a little bit now. Try feeding at 9am, noon,3pm, 6pm, 9pm and 1 am. After a few weeks try 9, noon, 5pm and midnight. Do you leave kibble or something down for him at night, or does he do alright with nothing? When he is 12 weeks you could feed 9am, noon,6pm, and when you go to bed. Soon you will know if you are feeding too much, too little by his reaction and weight. I weigh on a scale (usually your vet won't charge you for weight only). I would weigh every 2-3 weeks at first. Go with the 'rib' test. You should be able to feel them easily, not digging in! Good luck with this muchkin!


----------



## Momo

I was told for toy breed dogs to have food available at all times until they are 3 months old as they are most susceptible to low blood sugar under 3 months. His old owners were leaving a whole can of wet food out all day which I find kinda gross. What I did is leave a couple spoonfuls out at a time and change it after every few hours. After 3 months he transitioned to 3 meals a day.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest

I just have to say that sounds like a great breed mix! Enjoy him!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Let him guide you. As his tummy grows and he can eat morte at each meal he will want feeding less frequently. I totally feed to appetite at this age, they are good at self regulating as long as you are feeding good quality meat based foods and not cheap foods bulked out with cheap carbs.


----------



## ChiMixLove

Thanks so much for the information everyone! I have had him on Nature's Recipe Grain Free Puppy for a week. While it's not the best of the best. It is way better than the Purina Puppy Chow he was being weaned/raised on. He took right to the Natures Recipe and is doing great on it.


----------

